# Horse Creek



## wag03 (Jan 2, 2017)

What a beautiful place. Had some pigs come through right at dark. 8100 acres and one other tent here.I will keep y'all posted after the morning hunt.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 2, 2017)

Rain tonight.


----------



## gurn (Jan 2, 2017)

Good luck..watch for snakes...focus and stick em!


----------

